# Springfield XDm-45 ACP 4.5" Barrel



## Off Target (Sep 15, 2010)

I just purchased a Springfield XDm-45 ACP 4.5" Barrel, I love this gun! first time shooting it, I put ten rounds in the magazine and hit two bulls eyes! This gun is really easy to shoot!
Here is the problem, I like the Bianchi Model 82 CarryLok holster, Bianchi does not make one for this pistol, does anybody know of something identical or close to it?


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Congratulations on the new XD-m45. And also your good marksmanship first time out. Even though I just got my new Sig 9mm TACOPS (and hadn't even shot it yet), I told my shop I wanted one and I should have mine next week also. Just like the way it looks, as I do with my Sig, and seems to be alot of positive reviews of it.


----------

